# Another Oyster Knife



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I've been moving this small slab of mesquite for several years now and decided to knock out some oyster knifes handles. These are fairly simple and fun to make...plus they make great gifts for the oyster lovers. Turning blanks are about 8" X 2" and need to be a good hardwood. The knife ferrule is a piece of chromed tubing 1" long. The knife blank is a Dexter oyster knife that the handle has been removed. This is a simple and cheap blank to use. Finish is several coats of MinWax 209 natural and then a few coats of paste wax. The knife blank is driven and then epoxied into the handle. Any questions....shoot me a pm and I'll help you out. gb


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

more pics......


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

When wire burning rings...make sure to have the wire attached to handles. Never try to hold the wire by hand. Bad things can happen!!


----------



## WADEN (Oct 25, 2016)

SWEET !
Thanks for sharing .


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Well done


----------

